
Bringing Impressionism to Life with Neural Style Transfer in Come Swim - iraphael
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.04928v1
======
iraphael
An interesting bit is that this is coauthored by Kristen Stewart. But it talks
about a lot of interesting things on how to tweak and evaluate Neural Style in
a production environment where the results need to serve the story (rather
than a loss function).

